# Vitamin E



## rhonda (Oct 23, 2008)

If you are adding Vitamin E to a recipe, can you use the capsules? And, How do you measue them? Because I'm assuming you just put the whole capsule in.


----------



## topcat (Oct 24, 2008)

H ronda,

If you are making MP soap you can use the capsules.  I use 2 capsules per half pound (500 gram) of MP base - just snip off an end and squirt in after MP base is melted.  This is if you are using it as a lovely little extra, or as an antioxidant for your recipe. (Does anyone else use a different ratio of vit e oil to base out there? )

When adding additional oils/butters to MP base you should not really exceed around 1 tablespoon per half pound, so if you want to be careful, deduct any oils/butters by the approx amount you add of the vit e oil.  If you are making for example a goatsmilk and vit e soap, feel free to add up to the 1 tablespoon of vit e oil.  This is probably a little on the expensive side though and you can use other oils which are high in vit e, like rice bran oil, and are much cheaper  

Tanya


----------



## bassgirl (Oct 24, 2008)

Would these same ratios apply to CP as well?


----------



## topcat (Oct 24, 2008)

Hi bassgirl,

I don't know about vit e in CP so while you are waiting for someone more knowledgeable to jump in here, I searched this forum and found a post from 'soapmaker man' Paul which will help you out.  Here is it copied below and the weblink is also below  Tanya 



> Posted: Wed Aug 13, 2008 8:36 pm    Post subject:
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> ...



http://soapmakingforum.com/forum/viewto ... ht=vitamin


----------



## bassgirl (Oct 24, 2008)

Thanks for the info, topcat!  I think I've been using somewhere in the range of 4 drops ppo, so that's good.  Mine just says Vitamin E Oil from Brambleberry, so I don't know what actual kind it is.  I'll have to look on their site again and see if it gives more detail.


----------



## topcat (Oct 25, 2008)

Hi again rhonda:-



> I use 2 capsules per half pound (500 gram) of MP base




I need to correct myself here..not quite up on my conversions yet!!!

Should read 2 caps per Pound (500gm).  Not such a worry for a small amount of vit e, but then I went on to say oils added at 1 tablespoon per half pound and it should have been 1 TBSP PER POUND    Same for the water additive :cry: 

So again, 1 tablespoon PER POUND MP base for oil/butter additives, 1 tablespoon PER POUND MP base water additives :wink: 

Tanya


----------



## Soapmaker Man (Oct 25, 2008)

I don't use none of them store bought gel-cap vitamin E, but buy the T-50 from a couple suppliers.  Synthetic vitamin E is not as good antioxidant as the natural T-50. 
Here is a quick hint if you is using the gel-caps.  Get a garlic press, place @6 gel-caps in the bottom part and squeeze the press to "pop" the gel-caps and the likkid runs into a catch cup.

Paul :wink:


----------



## topcat (Oct 26, 2008)

> Here is a quick hint if you are using the gel-caps. Get a garlic press, place @6 gel-caps in the bottom part and squeeze the press to "pop" the gel-caps and the liquid runs into a catch cup.
> 
> Paul



Excellent idea Paul!  Now I won't be making sticky little messes on my kitchen bench.  When I soap MP I usually make it in 1 lb batches so the gel caps are fine for this.  Now that I have just started CP soaping I will definitely source the T50 - I don't want my soap to smell rancid in a few months time!  Thanks


----------



## ministeph (Mar 8, 2011)

I haven't used any vit e in my cold press.. but for scrubs and such (even ones without water in them) I was adding a few 'capsules' worth depending on the size of the batch. I switched to a more regulated T-50 vitamin e that is supposed to be more 'broad spectrum' or more effective than just the capsules, but i'm not sure how legitimate that is.. or if it reallllllyyyy makes a big difference


----------

